# Man Makes Music Out of Game Boy



## Zorua (Apr 12, 2011)

[youtube]gpdYKamOjUo[/youtube]​
The most amazing music I've heard yet!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL, anything can be used these days to make music it seems


----------



## Satangel (Apr 12, 2011)

Gotta love the internet for making it possible to share these kind of things all over the world. Nice tune.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's something similar (and personally, I feel is cooler)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY-ZoVMwGKM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvyHHX6hNkY&feature=related[/youtube]

And something only a bit related, but I thought it was sorta similar.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhp6P9Ygsoc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## boombox (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha, and there i was expecting it to be 8Bit music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice!


----------



## coolness (Apr 12, 2011)

nice music video


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 12, 2011)

woow nice!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2011)

Now lets see him do a concert!


----------



## Joktan (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting....very interesting...


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 12, 2011)

lol, nicely made xD
Hardly see these type of vids on youtube anymore :/


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Here's something similar (and personally, I feel is cooler)
> ...


lmao those_...snip..._made me feel like i was watching some reading rainbow morning special.
the first video was kinda decent until he pulled out that bow, that was WAY too much. and it was fucking annoying ._.
anyway, nice gameboy video


----------



## Die Antwoord (Apr 12, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow. I never knew that man can produce music from Gameboy. Anyways, the music's nice and I like it!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice! But I think I heard that music somewhere else before...


----------

